# Pet only Brother Marble bettas Free+ shipping They have swimming isues.



## Mother Of Fish

(There heat packs arrived today so I can ship them out on Monday!!)Back up again for adoption to no fault of there own! I am re-homing my sweet baby boys Valeite (Val) and Iridescent (Descy). They have "swimming issues". They have a difficult time swimming and Val has a 1 sided flair. He will need to be fed multiple times a day (couple times in the morning and night. More if possible in small meals) due to not being able to swim well and catch all of there food at one time. They does better with live food. This is what I am requiring his tank\supplies to be.

-An aquarium heater set to 78°-80°
-5 gallonish tank
-A few betta leaf hammocks as they love them!
-Heavily live planted as he needs leaves to sit on.
-A sponge filter as they can't stand heavy flow

fluvle stratum, sand or another smooth substrate.
-a picture of his tank.
- can pick him up in Bemidji MN or willing to ship him.

He is free but you will have to pay for his shipping\ shipping supplies etc. He needs to find a home ASAP. Please let me know if you want him!!











































:Val:


----------



## Mother Of Fish

They are still available!


----------



## BettaloverSara

Have you ever shipped a betta before? I'm concerned about him being shipped in his delicate condition.


----------



## Mother Of Fish

BettaloverSara said:


> Have you ever shipped a betta before? I'm concerned about him being shipped in his delicate condition.


I haven't shipped fish before but have don't a a lot of research on it. I am also buying a 60 hour heating pack and going through FedEx. In my experience they take better care of there animals that they are shipping. 😊 I will triple bag him and use the a third water to 2 third air method as well as cushion the box. They have both been shipped before and did OK.


----------



## Mother Of Fish

If anyone has any extra tips let me know.


----------



## Animals15

If you do not mind my asking, why are you rehoming him? BettaloverSara made a good point about the stress of shipping. Regardless of conditions it is still pretty stressful even for a 100% healthy fish. If I were in your area I would have loved to pick him up personally. Unfortunately I can not do that! He is very pretty though and deserves an excellent home!


----------



## Mother Of Fish

Animals15 said:


> If you do not mind my asking, why are you rehoming him? BettaloverSara made a good point about the stress of shipping. Regardless of conditions it is still pretty stressful even for a 100% healthy fish. If I were in your area I would have loved to pick him up personally. Unfortunately I can not do that! He is very pretty though and deserves an excellent home!


No I do not mind telling at all. 🙂 I am turning 14 and getting job, I do not feel I can give them the attention they deserve. Val has developed swimming difficulties since I got him and his brother already had them when I got him shipped to me. They were free pets included with my girls I bought. I am assuming the swimming issues are genetic. I have already talked to itsme_bettafishlover about there swimming dificulties and propper housing, live planted, etc. It will be a perfect fit. I will be very careful with shipping and chose UPS. I have gotten clicks shipped through them. The ckicks and there box were in excellent condition and arrived on time. I live on a farm and we also send in blood pregnancy test for are goats through UPS. They have never arrived late or gotten lost. I ordered a 60 hour heat pack tonight.


----------



## BettaloverSara

Please be careful with heat packs. Note the temp of the places he will be travelling through. I am in Canada so shippers often assume cold...even in summer, I have had a few die because they were very over heated.


----------



## Mother Of Fish

BettaloverSara said:


> Please be careful with heat packs. Note the temp of the places he will be travelling through. I am in Canada so shippers often assume cold...even in summer, I have had a few die because they were very over heated.


Ok thank you!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover

I am so excited to get them!


----------



## Mother Of Fish

@itsme_bettafishlover is definitely not getting them. They are still available!!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover

I set up two different tanks for the time being


----------



## Mother Of Fish

Mother Of Fish said:


> I am re-homing my sweet baby boys Valeite (Val) and Iridescent (Descy). They have "swimming issues". They have a difficult time swimming and Val has a 1 sided flair. He will need to be fed multiple times a day (couple times in the morning and night. More if possible in small meals) due to not being able to swim well and catch all of there food at one time. They does better with live food. This is what I am requiring his tank\supplies to be.
> 
> -An aquarium heater set to 78°-80°
> -5 gallonish tank
> -A few betta leaf hammocks as they love them!
> -Heavily live planted as he needs leaves to sit on.
> -A sponge filter as they can't stand heavy flow
> 
> fluvle stratum, sand or another smooth substrate.
> -a picture of his tank.
> - can pick him up in Bemidji MN or willing to ship him.
> 
> He is free but you will have to pay for his shipping\ shipping supplies etc. He needs to find a home ASAP. Please let me know if you want


Descy:::


----------



## Mother Of Fish

Mother Of Fish said:


> I am re-homing my sweet baby boys Valeite (Val) and Iridescent (Descy). They have "swimming issues". They have a difficult time swimming and Val has a 1 sided flair. He will need to be fed multiple times a day (couple times in the morning and night. More if possible in small meals) due to not being able to swim well and catch all of there food at one time. They does better with live food. This is what I am requiring his tank\supplies to be.
> 
> -An aquarium heater set to 78°-80°
> -5 gallonish tank
> -A few betta leaf hammocks as they love them!
> -Heavily live planted as he needs leaves to sit on.
> -A sponge filter as they can't stand heavy flow
> 
> fluvle stratum, sand or another smooth substrate.
> -a picture of his tank.
> - can pick him up in Bemidji MN or willing to ship him.
> 
> He is free but you will have to pay for his shipping\ shipping supplies etc. He needs to find a home ASAP. Please let me know if you want him!!
> View attachment 1029469
> View attachment 1029470


More of Descy:::


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I was under the impression they had been placed? Are they now back up for adoption? If so, you need to make that clear.


----------



## Mother Of Fish

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I was under the impression they had been placed? Are they now back up for adoption? If so, you need to make that clear.


Yep. They are back up. The last person didn't work out. 🙂


----------

